

Polygonal Map Generation for Games - fivedogit
http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~amitp/game-programming/polygon-map-generation/

======
AceJohnny2
Amit's articles are an awesome gamedev resource that get reposted from time to
time (with good reason). Bookmark is recommended, the canonical link is:

[http://www.redblobgames.com/](http://www.redblobgames.com/)

Example of other topics of interest there: Hex Grid implementations, Why
piecewise circles are better than bezier curves in generating curved roads,
and a 2D visibility algorithm.

------
fla
Please note this from 2010.

A very nice article nonetheless.

~~~
zamalek
To me it's definitely _still_ one of the better approaches for believable
landscape/island generation and forms the basis to what I'd call a damn-near
perfect solution[1].

[1]: [http://experilous.com/1/blog/post/procedural-planet-
generati...](http://experilous.com/1/blog/post/procedural-planet-generation)

